# David Blain - Great British public!



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

just flicked over to Sky and see David Blain...

A televised stunt probably a lot of Americans are watching as well

and what does Britain have to show to the world...

People shouting profanity and abuse....fantastic. 

I dont think he would have had this kind of abuse if he had done this in the states.....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I think David Blaine is a cock and a fraud.

But I have no intention of going to London to tell him so.

If he wants to sit in a glass box up in the air in the middle of London, he should expect what is coming to him.

I don't see why people should pander to him, in fact I'm quite happy for American citizens to see that we aren't their poodles.

Sky could quite easily edit out the abuse if they wanted to.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> I think David Blaine is a cock and a fraud.


A fraudulent cock. What does that make him? A chickboy?

I tend to agree, he is a twat. What channel can this abuse be seen on?


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

I find it offensive that with so many starving people in this world, this prat decides to try to replicate this for our entertainment. Wonder why he chose to perform this "feat" here instead of his home country ?

Mind you for the average American 44 mins without food is a long time.


----------



## NicholasButt1 (Feb 1, 2003)

He may be a twat but not as big a twat as those who publicise and watch him - deny him the publicity and he would be what he should be, a non-entity.

Or ... look on the positive side; the fucker could die.

A modern equivalent of chains, excellent!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> Or ... look on the positive side; the fucker could die.


Bit harsh!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I thought the guy who was using a 4 iron off Tower Bridge summed it up sport wise - he missed every time ;D

Moley


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

fine...I guess nobody gives a fuck what impression it gives to the world! 

I dont give a monkeys about David blain, but I give a shit that all the profanity from the British people is broadcast over live television....

those same sad twats that'll key your car because they dont give a shit! 

p.s. the comments above have had me in stitches! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> fine...I guess nobody gives a fuck what impression it gives to the world! Â
> 
> I dont give a monkeys about David blain, but I give a shit that all the profanity from the British people is broadcast over live television....
> 
> ...


Wak, aren't you broadcasting profanity over the internet here? With a potentially far wider audience?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

shazam - can you feel the magic.......


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The magic has come.....


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

"Lay Down.........can you feel the magic yet?"

;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

> Wak, aren't you broadcasting profanity over the internet here? With a potentially far wider audience?


This is a flame room...majority of the people who come in here know to expect some profanity....wak isnt saying this in the middle of the london where tourists are coming on the pretence of visiting a monument and then finding rude comments being made.....

Farha


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak, aren't you broadcasting profanity over the internet here? With a potentially far wider audience?


m8, read my first post carefully and then watch me go with the flow......

you have a lot more people in here to criticise first before coming down on me in the flame room! :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Profanity is profanity no matter where it is used, IMHO....

I know this is the flame room..... but if someone chooses to use profane language in here, I can't understand why then can think the same language used OUTSIDE the flame room is so "wrong"..... inappropriate perhaps, but I don't get the big deal....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Profanity is profanity no matter where it is used, IMHO....
> 
> I know this is the flame room..... but if someone chooses to use profane language in here, I can't understand why then can think the same language used OUTSIDE the flame room is so "wrong"..... inappropriate perhaps, but I don't get the big deal....


missing the point... :-/

I someone deems it ok to use a gun on a gun range than I dont see why using the same gun outside the gun range is so wrong! You dont get the big deal!

is that what you are saying?

its all about what/where and when its appropriate and you dont want to go on demonstrating simplistic values just to emphasise a silly point. even though its implistic of attacking our reasons for TTQ.

my post was in favour of portraying a good side of the British public to the world , regarless of DB crazy ideas....

If people want to wash over that and simply attack DB...then fine, carry on.

I just see if he had done it in America, he would have support and televised it would show a unity and good spirit.

The UK public are showing contempt for DB and its televised......dont think it shows a spirited front IMHO. :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmmm. guns vs words. Guns are dangerous, words cannot kill..... I think your analogy is flawed - there is an obvious need to curb the use of dangerous or prohibited weapons, whereas "speech" is more of a social thing.....

I didn't make any reference to TTQ, but seeing as you have, and are apparantly VERY anti-profanity on there, don't you think swearing on here is a tad hypocritical?

I'm not just talking about your usage of the word "fuck" in your comments above - I'm also thinking of the many times previously you have sworn in the main forum, or simply juxtaposed letters within a swear word (which is still swearing......)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Hmmmm. guns vs words. Guns are dangerous, words cannot kill..... I think your analogy is flawed - there is an obvious need to curb the use of dangerous or prohibited weapons, whereas "speech" is more of a social thing.....
> 
> I didn't make any reference to TTQ, but seeing as you have, and are apparantly VERY anti-profanity on there, don't you think swearing on here is a tad hypocritical?
> 
> I'm not just talking about your usage of the word "fuck" in your comments above - I'm also thinking of the many times previously you have sworn in the main forum, or simply juxtaposed letters within a swear word (which is still swearing......)


The analogy is not flawed mearly a more extreme example your comment and hence why its an "analogy"! 

Hypocracy is a label I have to live with in being the voice of the group starting TTQ, however as I said its a matter of what to say , where to say it and when its appropriate.....
So I cant use the Flame room as others do? Has it become an exclusive location then?

I didnt start with profanity and its degenerated, I'm not suprised...it says it can do and I aint making bones about it in here.....so why do you take issue?

and your comments about profanity outside..and my use of it........

again narrow mindedness is showing through young man you need a little objectivity in your thoughts...

I have never used profanity outside of emphasis of humour e.g. WTF is happenning here...or in attacking members personally.

That is what I objected to and even TTQ moderated me on my early posts when trying to be humourous.

now if you feel inclined to go and do a long search of TTF for any of my indiscretions and find me an example of where I have been rude to someone directly or used language that may have offended which wasnt simply IMO emphasising humour!.....I'd be glad to see it and I'll happily stand up and apologise to whomever my indiscretion was directed at!

I feel very sad that you had picked on something so predictably without foundation. :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I had a great idea last night when I was drunk (strange how that always happens). Get a mirror and a magnifying glass and burn DB's arse. Now that would be funny.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> The analogy is not flawed mearly a more extreme example your comment and hence why its an "analogy"! Â
> 
> Hypocracy is a label I have to live with in being the voice of the group starting TTQ, however as I said its a matter of what to say , where to say it and when its appropriate.....
> So I cant use the Flame room as others do? Has it become an exclusive location then? Â
> ...


Sorry Wak - I understand now....

Swearing when its funny is acceptable..... fucking excellent idea!! 

Perhaps the British public mocking David Blaine were doing it for humour value, in which case its "OK" then


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry Wak - I understand now....
> 
> Swearing when its funny is acceptable..... fucking excellent idea!!
> 
> Perhaps the British public mocking David Blaine were doing it for humour value, in which case its "OK" then


Glad you understand now!
;D

It probably was humorous, but saying
"David, wake up you tosser"
" David, wake up I want to see you shit"
"David , wake up, stop snoring!"
hearing pings as things hit his box.
(yes I am laughing typing these out) ;D

I know it all sounds really funny now but looks really bad on broadcast television.

It really is the most crap tv ever however just let him get on with it and go!
or 
the TV broadcast should be "moderated" to take out that stuff
or 
the security should be moving people on!
or 
he shoudl have kept the stunt stateside!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Glad you understand now!
> ;D
> 
> It probably was humorous, but saying
> ...


I must be strange, but I find all those viewer's comments totally hilarious.... was laughing as much as I read them as when you were typing them up.... *lol*

There are probably people in America who think he is a twat as well, and (quite rightly) are applauding us Brits for acknowledging the fact live on global TV


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Maybe so, the more I start to think about it the more I cant stop laughing at it ! ;D

Forget what I said in post 1,....carry on everyone! ;D

We are gonna have a midnight cruise on the 26th to go and see him in his box...if he's still there!

could be a box of heaving sweat poo piss stenchy nastiness by then!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> It really is the most crap tv ever however just let him get on with it and go!
> or
> the TV broadcast should be "moderated" to take out that stuff
> or
> ...


Security people should not be able to move people on from public land. So, he should have kept the stunt Stateside....

It is however, the most crap TV ever. Man in a box - what a load of shite!

I was discussing with a group of friends last night whether we should wait about 4 weeks and then head down there with a folding table and portable stove and do a full sit down meal for 4 of us right in front of him - tosser!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Strange...we were thinking a TT cruise with everyone taking McDonald bags to snack on around him!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I had a great idea last night when I was drunk (strange how that always happens). Get a mirror and a magnifying glass and burn DB's arse. Now that would be funny.


LOL...I love this idea!! Lets do it!! ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

familiar car in the background - can you feel the magic........


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

They were talkin about him having to go to hospital after 44 days and that it could take weeks for him to recover....one of our so scarce baeds I guess....twat


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

David Blain is an illusionist. What he does is mind over matter. He is a very very clever man. He is an entertainer and is doing this as entertainment for those who want to see this trick/act/ what ever you want to call it.

OK, so many of you might not agree with what he is doing in many of your eyes but I am interested to see the outcome at the end of the 44 days! Although it was a bit disappointing to discover he is only 20 feet up in the air and not a full crane in the air .


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I think he's going to disapear from the box over night.. whether he [smiley=drummer.gif] wastes away due to lack of food, is teleported out or disapears in a puff of smoke... [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]

As for his ear trick... did it really go wrong and he hacked a bit off by misake??


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> As for his ear trick... did it really go wrong and he hacked a bit off by misake??


If this is the case it must of been really painful I reckon :-/. But on another note, we could all look closer at his left ear whilst he is only in a small circumfrance to see if there is a little bit of it left!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Good on the British public I say, exercising the right to free speech and to protest. If the stunt was in the USA the crowd would be whooping and screaming "YOOOOUUU THE MAN DAVID", but us Brits lob eggs, play target golf and shout loudly every time he looks like he's going to sleep. Marvellous.

Right, now I'm off to London zoo to poke sticks through the bars of the monkey cage.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Right, now I'm off to London zoo to poke sticks through the bars of the monkey cage.


Careful, I bite!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I can't think of anything better than Blaine not completing his 44 days because of the abuse he's getting. ;D ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Right, now I'm off to London zoo to poke sticks through the bars of the monkey cage.


lol


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is he actually earning money out of this?


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

publicity


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Is he actually earning money out of this? Because I have just made a bob or two selling kebabs in the white van just beneath his gold fish bowl.


 ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

LOL ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi,

I can see an excellent business opportunity here!

I will call it the Dave Blain kebab!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Knew it was you I could see from my boat on the Thames ;D. You know you could be a bit more original and not copy the just one conneto song altering the words with... 'just one kebab...buy one from me.... I'll poison you blind.... the drinks are blains pee' . :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spack-in-the-box


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Anyone here read his autobiography to get an understanding as to why he does what he does.... well i have, and i think the abuse sent at him from us brits is a bit sad. True theres people starving in the world but the mere fact that we are mentioning them means that this has brought some much needed attention. Now what i would like to see is David Blaine using the publicity he gains from this to further reinforce this fact...
Just how aware are we, if we throw food at a starving man? especially good wholesome Maccy D's?

but anyways... my main questions were...

Where does he shit and piss?? wont the box be stinking by now!!?? [smiley=bomb.gif]

and ahem...sexual frustrations?? 44 days, no jiggy, now that is MAGIC!


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

They should put Paul Daniels in another box and play a game of giant conkers with them! That'd get the ratings up! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> but anyways... my main questions were...
> 
> Where does he shit and piss?? wont the box be stinking by now!!?? Â [smiley=bomb.gif]


I guess this is what he is eating!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I guess this is what he is eating!! Â ;D


Watch ya kebabs people ;D


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

I would like to project a McDonalds or similar menu onto the side of his box, or maybe just pictures of food, see if he starts licking the sides ?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

did he do any training for this event or is it a stunt double !?


----------

